
McDonald's giving away books in Happy Meals - dnetesn
http://www.usatoday.com/story/money/nation-now/2016/02/04/mcdonalds-happy-meals-toys-prize-books/79806266/
======
SCAQTony
Giving away 50-million books to poor kids (forgive me for generally speaking
for Los Angeles) is a fantastic contribution! It will promote English language
reading and better prepared children.

------
rbut
Misleading title. They aren't giving them away. You are giving them money, and
the book is the toy that is always included in every Happy Meal.

A more appropriate title would be 'McDonalds replaces toys in Happy Meals with
books'.

Let's not paint them as a charity for this.

